# What is happening to my eyeshadows?!



## abbyquack (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so I have a few eyeshadows that have developed some sort of bumpy texture on them...I figured it was because I'd touched them with oily fingers- this was before I was really knowledgeable about makeup- so I now just use a brush, but even brushes have made them a little bumpy. I have taken care to wash my brushes frequently so why is this happening? It seems to happen most with the 242, is that brush different?

Lovebud






Nanogold





Vellum





I have seen this at MAC with their testers and I know why it's caused there. b/c of all the people molesting the testers, but in my personal collection? Sad!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 22, 2009)

i have a few shadows that look like your vellum, i dunno why...and i've never used my fingers with them. just brushes. i would also like to know this answer lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 22, 2009)

My patina and nylon eyeshadows look like that too.. I dont think i've ever touched those eyeshadows with my fingers i just assumed some finishes end up looking like that after use


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ do you think it has something to do with how they're made?


----------



## panther27 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah,mine too!Grrr...


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a few of eyeshadows that look like that. In fact i think paradisco in my Hk palette looks like that already. I don't really mind though as long as it still works fine. I get the same amount of color payoff.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 22, 2009)

I did some browzing though my palettes and... all of my frost and lustre eyeshadows look like that, and some of my veluxe pearls too :\


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 22, 2009)

That's happened to some of my shadows too.

I just take a qtip and scrape off the top layer.


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 22, 2009)

i think that's what happens when you use a somewhat sticky base, it's happened to a bunch of my e/s too :/ the color payoff is exactly the same, but it's just so ugly. i can't stand it


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

my nano gold looks the same.


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Ok so I have a few eyeshadows that have developed some sort of bumpy texture on them...I figured it was because I'd touched them with oily fingers- this was before I was really knowledgeable about makeup- so I now just use a brush, but even brushes have made them a little bumpy. I have taken care to wash my brushes frequently so why is this happening? It seems to happen most with the 242, is that brush different?

Lovebud





Nanogold





Vellum





I have seen this at MAC with their testers and I know why it's caused there. b/c of all the people molesting the testers, but in my personal collection? Sad!_

 
Yikes -- I was told this was an accumulation of bacterias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. which is why I never try things on, just swatch on my inner arms.


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2009)

) so maybe I am a germophobe


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe it happened when you re-dip the brush back into the shadow and the oils from your eyelid or your base stuck onto the synthetic fibers of the 242 and transfers it onto the shadow? Synthetics are known for picking up wet isn't it? Just guessing though =/


----------



## fintia (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmmm...


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I have a few of eyeshadows that look like that. In fact i think paradisco in my Hk palette looks like that already. I don't really mind though as long as it still works fine. I get the same amount of color payoff._

 
My Paradisco is starting to get bumps too! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I did some browzing though my palettes and... all of my frost and lustre eyeshadows look like that, and some of my veluxe pearls too :\_

 
Hmm yea b/c afaik I don't have any mattes or satins with that look to them...I've also seen this on and old Iridescent Pressed Powder from the Tailormade collection...hmm.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Maybe it happened when you re-dip the brush back into the shadow and the oils from your eyelid or your base stuck onto the synthetic fibers of the 242 and transfers it onto the shadow? Synthetics are known for picking up wet isn't it? Just guessing though =/_

 
This is what I'm wondering too...I know the 242 has different bristles than say the 239- it tends to pick up color better w/ less fallout, so I'm wondering if the hairs are conditioned with something. Also, it's true that the oils from my eye/paint pots could be getting on the brush and transfered into the shadow....so lately I've only been working on a small side of the e/s just to keep it contained as long as possible lol.


----------



## palatial (Feb 22, 2009)

That's weird, none of my four palettes have any e/s that look like that. And they probably should because I am pretty forgetful about cleaning my brushes regularly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I always use a paint pot as a base. 

But in the past when I use e/s wet (like wet the brush well with fix+) they get a weird layer on top, sort of similar to that. hmmmmmm that is weird!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Maybe it happened when you re-dip the brush back into the shadow and the oils from your eyelid or your base stuck onto the synthetic fibers of the 242 and transfers it onto the shadow? Synthetics are known for picking up wet isn't it? Just guessing though =/_

 
Exactly.  This is what happens when oil is introduced to the surface of your shadows - either through contact with your skin or a oily base.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 22, 2009)

It happened to mine when i depotted in the oven. I could never get any product anymore. I sent them back to corporate MAC and got a refund.


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2009)

It's completely normal and has nothing to do with oil or bacteria. 

When powder products are pressed they undergo milling to get the texture as smooth as possible, but certain textures are prone to gathering together in little firm balls during the tumbling process. When the powder is pressed and set into an eyeshadow/blush/shimmer power/etc, the little solid balls of product are compacted and aren't revealed until your brush sweeps away the smooth surface to reveal them.
Lustres are the most likely to sport these and mattes the least likely. Certain pigment types are more inclined to ball up over time as well as are highly shimmery face powders.

*Your eyeshadow is still perfectly usable.*


----------



## nico (Feb 23, 2009)

My Nanogold and Smudged Violet look like that


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 23, 2009)

That freaks me out. I would have to throw my shadows away >.<


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine have not done this yet...But what Lara said is 100%correct...I called My Old Lab instantly because I am OCD for real about Germs!! They look like they have coodies


----------



## sierrao (Feb 23, 2009)

well my blushes get dark bumpy spots on them because my blush brush has a little bit of wet foundation on it from putting putting setting powder on my face. so it could be that ur brush is moist and ur putting it on the eyeshadows then it dries up and creates the spots.


----------



## joojoobss (Feb 23, 2009)

your first two shadow doesnt look like because its dirty, i think its just the way MAC made the eyeshadows and it might not of got pressed right or something to do with how its made, 
although your vellum looks different might be because youve touched it. 

i noticed i get the bumps mostly with the frost and vp finishes like someone said above.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Yikes -- I was told this was an accumulation of bacterias
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. which is why I never try things on, just swatch on my inner arms._

 
powder products don't harbor bacteria, as long as water isn't introduced that is.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_But in the past when I use e/s wet (like wet the brush well with fix+) they get a weird layer on top, sort of similar to that. hmmmmmm that is weird!_

 
you should never use a wet brush directly on your shadows, or any pressed powder.  the water seeps down to the bottom, then grows mold in the under layer, which will eventually work its way up the top.  i wouldn't wanna use that on my eyes, would you?

if you wanna use a shadow wet, scrape a bit off the top layer and use that wet.  this will prevent your shadows from getting yucky and needing to be chucked!


----------



## palatial (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 
if you wanna use a shadow wet, scrape a bit off the top layer and use that wet.  this will prevent your shadows from getting yucky and needing to be chucked!_

 
Thanks, that's a good tip! And yeah it makes me glad that I haven't used them wet in a long time lol (because the one I did use turned weird like you said and it's long gone)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it weird that the thought of mold growing underneath my eyeshadows grosses me out way more then bacteria?

Bacteria is not always harmful, but mold just icks me out...and sorry to threadjack, but my friends and I bought donuts once, and my friend was eating a maple bar, and the frosting fell off and there was a thick layer of mold under it!  Barftastic!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 24, 2009)

ayya looking at these shadow up close makes me cringe... looks like bad skin condition lol


----------



## II3rinII (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_It happened to mine when i depotted in the oven. I could never get any product anymore. I sent them back to corporate MAC and got a refund._

 
wait... so YOU depotted them which caused them to be ruined so you returned them to the company for a refund???  this is exactly why when customers ask if they can take the pans out of their eyeshadows and put them in their palette we say "nope, you shouldnt, you may mess them up".  i dont mind someone returning a defective product but if they themselves ruined it, i dont think they should get a refund.  but thats just my opinion...


----------



## II3rinII (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's completely normal and has nothing to do with oil or bacteria. 

When powder products are pressed they undergo milling to get the texture as smooth as possible, but certain textures are prone to gathering together in little firm balls during the tumbling process. When the powder is pressed and set into an eyeshadow/blush/shimmer power/etc, the little solid balls of product are compacted and aren't revealed until your brush sweeps away the smooth surface to reveal them.
Lustres are the most likely to sport these and mattes the least likely. Certain pigment types are more inclined to ball up over time as well as are highly shimmery face powders.

*Your eyeshadow is still perfectly usable.*_

 
you are very correct madame!!

youll notice it is mainly with the lustre finishes and formulas with a high amount of mica, they just arent as jet milled as the mattes satins and velvets.


also BTW  the 252 and 242 are not synthetic, they are natural goat hair brushes, its just stiffer more coarse hair.  silky brushes like the new 195 and also the 263 and 191 are among the synthetic brushes, they do not soak up a lot of product (which is why synthetic brushes work best with the new studio sculpt foundation).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info! i've seen this on some eyeshadows and I've always wondered why.


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_wait... so YOU depotted them which caused them to be ruined so you returned them to the company for a refund???  this is exactly why when customers ask if they can take the pans out of their eyeshadows and put them in their palette we say "nope, you shouldnt, you may mess them up".  i dont mind someone returning a defective product but if they themselves ruined it, i dont think they should get a refund.  but thats just my opinion..._

 
agree. it's like dropping an eyeshadow on the floor, having it shatter, and then sending it back to mac asking for a refund for a "defective eyeshadow". You broke it, why ask mac to pay for it?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for posting this. i have the same prob with a few of my eye shadows....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_ 
youll notice it is mainly with the lustre finishes and formulas with a high amount of mica, they just arent as jet milled as the mattes satins and velvets.

_

 
wow... now that i think about it all of mine that have this prob are ones with lustre finish.
THANKS!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 25, 2009)

that ususally happens to me when i use my shadows wet.. sometimes i forget and end up spraying my brush first.. then grabbing some shadow! purely my fault though!


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I am a happy camper knowing that this is not super abnormal. I was getting a bit frustrated b/c even though I've not always been diligent in caring for my makeup, I have made a lot of changes lately, like not touching w/ hands, washing brushes frequently, not using e/s wet, storing in dry place- the list goes on. These are my babies after all! I don't like the bumps on them but as long as it's natural, I'll be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_your first two shadow doesnt look like because its dirty, i think its just the way MAC made the eyeshadows and it might not of got pressed right or something to do with how its made, 
although your vellum looks different might be because youve touched it. 

i noticed i get the bumps mostly with the frost and vp finishes like someone said above._

 
Yup, I do agree that my Vellum looks different...I must've touched it with my finger. I bought this one before I transitioned into my official addict stage and wasn't too informed about makeup care. :sad:


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_My patina and nylon eyeshadows look like that too.. I dont think i've ever touched those eyeshadows with my fingers i just assumed some finishes end up looking like that after use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. I've never used my fingers for my shadows, and I have this happening in one of my quads, but I never have taken it as cause for alarm. I did notice that this occurence is unique to my MAC shadows, though.


----------

